# Transistor saturacion y corte



## icarus

Alguien sabe como calcular la corriente de base para que el tansistor opere en corte y saturacion ? y como hago para cacular la resistencia en la base para que opere en corte y saturacion?  Estoy usando un transistor npn 2n2222


----------



## alcana

Para saturación Ib>(Ic)max/B. Siendo (Ic)max=Vcc/Rc. Rc es la resistencia de colector.
Ib=Vi/Rb.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla

Hola Icarus,

La saturación va a depender de la carga que le pongas al transistor, para mejor detalle en que configuración lo estás utilzando? puedes incluir el diagrama?

Si la carga la estás conectando entre el colector y la fuente en un NPN con el emisor a tierra la saturación la podrías asegurar sacando la corriente de la base con una beta mínima.

Para la hoja de datos que incluyes,   utilizas beta de 20 por ejemplo y si tienes una carga de 100 ohms con una fuente de 5 V tendrías:

Asumiendo la saturación de 0V.  la corriente máxima en IC 
IC=5/100=50mA

IC=(beta+1)*IB
IC=21*Ib
IB=IC/21=2.38mA

Con 2.38mA en la base del transistor asegurarías la saturación del transistor.


Saludos,


----------



## damianf

esa no es ni la formula de la ic ni la de ib 


la de ib sale de la malla de entra 
 Vi - (IbxRb) - Vbe=0    (siempre que no haya Re)

La Ic sale de la malla de salida del transitor
Vcc - (IcxRc) - Vce =0      (siempre que no haya Re)




saludos


----------



## edjhr11

estoy de acuerdo contigo damianf, pero en la segunda ecuacion el valor IC lo saco de la ley de ohm VCC/RC o de IC=BetaxIb gracias


----------



## damianf

todo es ley de ohm , lo unico que haces es no contar la Vce porque es muy chica =o,2 v

saludos


----------



## edjhr11

y para determinar si esta en saturacon como hago?


----------



## damianf

la Ic / Ib tiene que ser menor que el Hfe minimo (o el Beta como le llamas vos)  , y la Vce tiene que ser aproximadamente 0,2V


----------



## Limbo

Aqui hay un poco de informacion sobre transistores: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/poco-teoria-basica-26875/index10.html

Y esta es una web con muy buena explicacion sobre lo que engloba al transistor: http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/default.htm

No soluciona tu duda directamente, pero si que te ayudara indirectamente.


----------

